# Videogame Confession thread



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 22, 2014)

Since i joined this forum i've been spending more and more time reading and posting in the General Discussion's Confession thread. A lot of my confessions i want to post though sound a little off topic so i wanted to expand the topic onto a videogame only platform. 

Confession one : in FPS games i HAVE TO HAVE a full magazine at all times. Even if i only fired one shot, i gotta reload! Likewise, i am a "save whore". i have my index finger poised over F5 more than D half the time so considering how often i spend reloading magazines (and my game save) ridiculous amounts, i screw myself over A LOT. -which is the sole reason why i don't play FPSs online.

Confession the second : i spend nearly 10 times the amount of time watching others play games online than actually playing myself. While it's not really much of a shocker, the truth is that i sometimes lie to others about what games i've "played" when in reality i watched one or more of my favorite LPers play it instead. Some games' experiences can differ depending on genre and gameplay but with some, i'm comfortable saying i finished a game though i never touched the controller.

Confession3:The Recountening : When playing GTA or most any other driving games, i hit and run over EVERY biker, cyclist and moped i see. EVERY one. So much that it's started to affect my own driving irl! Sometimes i find myself speeding up to motorcycles on the road or being tempted to shunt a cyclist onto the sidewalk...which is terrible because i live in cyclist hipster central! Moving up to a moped on my way home from work while "DUN DUN DUN"-ing the Jaws theme is so much fun until i realize how morbid the temptation is to roll a commuter over my hood.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't kill people in GTA, aside from when a mission calls for it. And I feel ridiculously bad/sad if I do by accident.

Also I name my Pokemon after my ex-lovers a lot.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm a min-maxer.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't ever look up a build for an RPG game I would go after. I just chuck points where I think they might work.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2014)

I enjoy finding ways to kill my SIMs. Like Saw movie quality.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 22, 2014)

I only play games for the plot.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 22, 2014)

i stopped playing smash to play pokemon mystery dungeon...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 22, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> I enjoy finding ways to kill my SIMs. Like Saw movie quality.



My brother would have them set off fireworks in the house and burn to death.

He also would put the baby in a room with no doors so child protection couldn't take it away.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 22, 2014)

I didn't kill Anders at the end of Dragon Age 2. 

If I dislike my build in an rpg, I will keep restarting until it feels right. 

I don't join guilds or parties due to past experiences.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 22, 2014)

I HATE most JRPGs... Persona, Shin Megami Tensei and their spin offs are some of my favorite videogame series. -_-


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 22, 2014)

I still haven't finished the original Super Mario Bros. or Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 22, 2014)

I compulsively modify my games to the point of near expressiveness. My time spent modding, and installing mods for skyrim, is larger then the time I spend playing it.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 22, 2014)

Alright, I've kept this on the down low because I didn't want anyone making fun of me for it. And I know it's embarrassing, and I probably shouldn't even be talking about it right now. But, well, seeing everyone confess their darkest video game secrets here inspired me, and I'm not gonna back down from this. So, I guess I'll just come out and say it. I think Fox McCloud is hot. Okay??! Don't chastise me for it! I know it's weird!! Shut up!! No YOU'RE lame! Ugh this was a MISTAKE I'm leaving!!


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 22, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> I compulsively modify my games to the point of near expressiveness. My time spent modding, and installing mods for skyrim, is larger th*a*n the time I spend playing it.



Excuse the correction. Anyway, this.....I understand this all too well. =~=

------

I only played COD for the Single Player Campaigns. Then I never bothered to picked them up again.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Alright, I've kept this on the down low because I didn't want anyone making fun of me for it. And I know it's embarrassing, and I probably shouldn't even be talking about it right now. But, well, seeing everyone confess their darkest video game secrets here inspired me, and I'm not gonna back down from this. So, I guess I'll just come out and say it. I think Fox McCloud is hot. Okay??! Don't chastise me for it! I know it's weird!! Shut up!! No YOU'RE lame! Ugh this was a MISTAKE I'm leaving!!



I've got a friend online who thinks the same thing. XD

Plus, I think Krystal is very sexy in Star Fox Adventures.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Alright, I've kept this on the down low because I didn't want anyone making fun of me for it. And I know it's embarrassing, and I probably shouldn't even be talking about it right now. But, well, seeing everyone confess their darkest video game secrets here inspired me, and I'm not gonna back down from this. So, I guess I'll just come out and say it. I think Fox McCloud is hot. Okay??! Don't chastise me for it! I know it's weird!! Shut up!! No YOU'RE lame! Ugh this was a MISTAKE I'm leaving!!


so when you posted that example of your character with fox, that wasn't the only version, was it... ;p


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 22, 2014)

Regina from DC1/2 is my waifu


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 22, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> I enjoy finding ways to kill my SIMs. Like Saw movie quality.



I always went for the fence them in a doorless room then speed up time way.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 22, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I always went for the fence them in a doorless room then speed up time way.



that's child's play. I set fire to the entire house and blocked off all the exits, it was a slow but brilliant murdering of a family of 8.

Ok, here's mine, i have never finished a LOZ game ever. I'm so sorry don't hurt me, i was close to finishing twilight princess before my wii broke


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 22, 2014)

I haven't played a single Zelda game, the only one thats intereted me is Twilight Princess cause wolves n shit.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm one of those crazy, aggressive-passionate Ocarina of Time fangirls.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 22, 2014)

As much as I liked the ocarina of time, I thought a link to the past was overall better. Simple combat (because fighting those bats in oot was extremely annoying), there was a lot of exploration that could be done unlike oot which was really linear. And last but not least, some of the puzzles i felt were kinda stupid, like hitting a switch on ceiling to get to the door? How does that count as a puzzle? I'm not saying I didn't like ocarina of time. I just like a link to the past more because it was more true to  the original game


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 22, 2014)

One time, in Dota, I killed someone who was AFK after someone unpaused. In ranked. BM.
Sometimes, I'll Force Staff randoms into the enemy team because they're faggots. 

Regarding SIMS, my sister and I used to put them in houses with a fireplace, then trap them in a corner with furniture and remove the door. And when they died, we'd decorate the family's house with the urns.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 22, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> I compulsively modify my games to the point of near expressiveness. My time spent modding, and installing mods for skyrim, is larger then the time I spend playing it.



This. This, a million times, this.
Capital "T" with a "his". Could not "this" this enough.


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 22, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I only played COD for the Single Player Campaigns. Then I never bothered to *pick* them up again.



Excuse the correction. :V

When playing games where you get to customize a build/character, I always take a route that's more impractical and gimmicky than what's recommended, whether I know it or not.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Oct 22, 2014)

Even though I'm a bit of an Animal Crossing "i don't time travel!" snob...I time traveled once. Just to get a penguin out so someone could give me my favorite villager.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 22, 2014)

I like to stack the bodies of my enemies in plain sight, obviously in games where moving bodies is allowed.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 22, 2014)

It was me that pulled the boss whilst nobody was ready...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 22, 2014)

All my pokemon only know damaging moves.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2014)

In Mario Kart, I still try to snake any time I can.  (Which is ironic because I was very much against it in MKDS ...but now that it's not gamebreaking anymore....)


----------



## Teckolf (Oct 23, 2014)

In Forza I sometimes hit the rewind button...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 23, 2014)

Back when Starcraft Broodwar was still hugely popular~ I often got a kick out of playing 7 v 1 computer matches then unclicking the allied victory button, but doing nothing. Everyone would assume there is a traitor in their midst planning to kill the the rest and so they would all turn on each other like a pack of rabid dogs. Most amusing to watch V:


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2014)

I released all of my pokemon


because they weren't crocs.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 23, 2014)

I needlessly horde loot and other such things, to create such a fat stack of cash I can buy anything - Yet I hardly spend a dime, unless _absolutely_ necessary. And I loot _everything_ from _everyone_.

I'm the same with reloading a gun - It's got to be filled at all times!

Unless it's absolutely required, I basically run off and do my own thing without much consideration for the storyline (assuming there is other things to do, like in Skyrim, Dead Island, or GTA). I might log 20+ hours of a game before actually starting the main storyline!

I typically avoid reading lore, but I'll read wall art and stuff.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 23, 2014)

When i get bored playing Fallout or Skyrim i fast travel to all the towns and go on a massive killing spree, reloading a past save when most NPCs in the game are dead. I also played a game in Fallout 3 called suicide long jump which involved the highest point you could reach in Rivet City and a Fat Man.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 23, 2014)

i love good tricky resets over good long combos, also i love counter supers.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 23, 2014)

On the topic of Zelda and Skyrim, i'm on the boat of gamers who want an open-world Zelda that plays like an Elder Scrolls game. Complete with character creator, so you wouldn't necessarily playing as the usual Link, but rather a character of your own; which makes sense if you consider the game will likely take place before Wind Waker. The legendary hero was nowhere to be seen which was why Hyrule was flooded so it'd make sense in the story line. Also, the whole reason his name is "Link" was due to a wild case of Engrish where Miyamoto couldn't think of a better word for "avatar", so if you think about it, the original Zelda protagonist was MEANT to be original to the player. if you pay attention to the wordage used and press discussions, Zelda devs have been hinting at an "open-world" game that would go back to the roots of what the original game SHOULD HAVE BEEN. So it sorta makes sense to me since Elder Scrolls games were ACTUALLY USED as comparison to describe the new game in development.

i just hope they don't Japan it up like some dull ass JRPG a la Final Fantasy.
</rant>


----------



## Misomie (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a habit of getting games and not playing them. I have maybe 7 or 8. Barely/not touched.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 23, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I have a habit of getting games and not playing them. I have maybe 7 or 8. Barely/not touched.



Guilty of this as well. Damned steam sales....


----------



## Misomie (Oct 23, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Guilty of this as well. Damned steam sales....



Mine aren't even steam. All physical copies. XD


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 23, 2014)

i've never been a fan of Steam.
Don't get me wrong, it's a great idea and it works way better than i thought it would way back when it first started. it's a neat tool for automatic updates, content, news, etc. but i can manage all that stuff myself just fine. i mean i've been managing all my own downloads, patches, updates and other junk on my own before Steam. i also don't like virtual copies of my games either. i insist on physical copies! Problem is, those versions still need to be verified and validated through Steam to install and play! What's the point aside from a slightly faster install?! Back in '04 i was worried that Steam was going to fail and all the games i bought would be unplayable; even if i had physical copies. i still worry about that. When Steam eventually peters out, how am i gonna install and play my old copy of Skyrim? What if i'm feeling nostalgic and tired of 'Elder Scrolls Xlanet Nirn', 'Doom8' and 'Duke Nukem: Duke Goes to Summer Camp' on my vastly superior virtual reality headset? Will Skyrim be available for download? Will all my ridiculous nude Khajiit and giant-donged Argonian mods still work?

Granted by then there'll probably be a rerelease for whatever new platform but still. i like products i can hold in my hands.
(i was joking about the mods part, though...*_shifty eyes_*)


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm that guy that buys all sorts of gaming paraphenalia (books) and barely does anything with it, just because I want to support the guys making them. One day I'll take the time to read it all !

Also, I play Pokemon by charisma and I hated the N64 for a long time because the 3D was so ugly it frightened me when I was little...


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 23, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong:



PlusThirtyOne said:


> i also don't like virtual copies of my games either. i insist on physical copies!


 
I would honestly rather buy a digital copy than a physical copy.  Too many of my discs end up being scratched and ruined (fault of my own), but I still prefer the reliability of digital copies.



PlusThirtyOne said:


> Problem is, those versions still need to be verified and validated through Steam to install and play! What's the point aside from a slightly faster install?!


 
Saving yourself a car trip/ordering online (plus shipping) and waiting for the game to arrive for longer than the time it takes to install, and Steam sales.



PlusThirtyOne said:


> Back in '04 i was worried that Steam was going to fail and all the games i bought would be unplayable; even if i had physical copies. i still worry about that.


 
From what I see, I don't think Steam is going to shut down any time soon.  Even if it did, you can still play the old copies of games that don't require Steam online to play, like Elder Scrolls for example.



PlusThirtyOne said:


> When Steam eventually peters out, how am i gonna install and play my old copy of Skyrim? What if i'm feeling nostalgic and tired of 'Elder Scrolls Xlanet Nirn', 'Doom8' and 'Duke Nukem: Duke Goes to Summer Camp'



I honestly think you're focusing too much on the future and too little on the present



PlusThirtyOne said:


> on my vastly superior virtual reality headset?


 
Vastly superior virtual reality is an oxymoron.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah, I don't think Steam is going anywhere any time soon. 
I like it. And all the games I have amassed and not yet played because Steam Sales.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Yeah, I don't think Steam is going anywhere any time soon.
> I like it. And all the games I have amassed and not yet played because Steam Sales.



As much as I adore the convenience of Steam, I think it'd be nice if Valve didn't have a near-monopoly on digital distribution for games.

It's nice that GOG is doing well. Desura gets by okay, but the quality of games is far lower.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 23, 2014)

I know nothing about MOBA's and I can't even tell LOL from DOTA2 when they're being played on a stream or something.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2014)

I spent almost 40 hours in TF2 and failed to enjoy the game at all despite everyone around me loving it.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I spent almost 40 hours in TF2 and failed to enjoy the game at all despite everyone around me loving it.




Same here, I'm not playing it again until the Halloween update comes out


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Same here, I'm not playing it again until the Halloween update comes out



I tried playing events

still shit


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 23, 2014)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Excuse the correction. :V
> 
> When playing games where you get to customize a build/character, I always take a route that's more impractical and gimmicky than what's recommended, whether I know it or not.



It drives everyone insane that I spend hours customizing my characters! They need to be _juuuuuuuuust_ right since I usually have a character made up in my head ahead of time. Naturally, I try to get them as close as possible. 
Example: I spent an hour and a half customizing my South Park: TSOT character until I was happy with the result. Don't get my started on GTA V!!! Now _that _was a game objective in itself haha


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 23, 2014)

Confession : i don't see the appeal in TF2.
i understand the character and story fandom but i am completely burned out on first person shooters. NOT first person prospective, mind you, but actual shooting games. i LOVE exploring game worlds in the first person more than any other, but it's been so long since i played anything fun or with any interactivity beyond shooting. Give me an FPS with melee as good as F.E.A.R. and i'll consider it, but until then, i'm not interested. i want more Portals, more Gone Homes and Fallouts.


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Oct 24, 2014)

I've never played a single Pokemon game... *puts a brown paper bag with a sad face drawn on it on his head*

EDIT: Except for Snap and Stadium... so still doesn't count. :<


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 24, 2014)

I play Skyrim in 3rd person.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 24, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Confession : i don't see the appeal in TF2.
> i understand the character and story fandom but i am completely burned out on first person shooters. NOT first person prospective, mind you, but actual shooting games. i LOVE exploring game worlds in the first person more than any other, but it's been so long since i played anything fun or with any interactivity beyond shooting. Give me an FPS with melee as good as F.E.A.R. and i'll consider it, but until then, i'm not interested. i want more Portals, more Gone Homes and Fallouts.


I just found a game on Steam called Chivalry: Medieval Warfare. It's a first person multiplayer swordfighting game get in generic medieval times, if a first person game with good melee combat is what you're looking for you might want to check it out.



Alexxx-Returns said:


> I play Skyrim in 3rd person.


What is this madness!?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 24, 2014)

KyryK said:


> What is this madness!?



I only use 1st person for using my bow or sneaking. What's the point of having awesome armor if you can't even see it


----------



## KyryK (Oct 24, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I only use 1st person for using my bow or sneaking. What's the point of having awesome armor if you can't even see it


Well yeah panning around your character in town to check out their armour is the 1 good reason to use 3rd person but for anything else it just gets in the way and shows off the clunkiness of the animations, i honestly can't understand why someone would want to use 3rd person for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 25, 2014)

KyryK said:


> clunkiness of the animations.



That seems to be a problem with your PC or whatever you are playing skyrim on. Not for me, the animation runs smoothly for me. The 3rd person camera is rather useful in exploration, you can see a little bit over you giving you a slight edge of sight compared to 1st person. Another thing is, i means no one sneaks up on you and gives you a little fright.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 25, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Well yeah panning around your character in town to check out their armour is the 1 good reason to use 3rd person but for anything else it just gets in the way and shows off the clunkiness of the animations, i honestly can't understand why someone would want to use 3rd person for more than 5 minutes.



Conversely, I don't see why anyone would use 1st person for anything except when it glitches into 1st person on using Kagrenac's Instant Fortress =P

I like to be able to see what direction attackers are coming from, so I can figure out where best to move. In 3rd person I feel that I've got a better sight of my surroundings so I can navigate them better (the fight against Zakhriisos (sp) which took me a good hour and excessive use of Atronachs, would've been impossible for me in 3rd person).

I never thought the animation was clunky, either, but I don't really care about that too much in games.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 25, 2014)

There were no good (satisfying) RPG games since Morrowind. Last RPG that actually required you to read the books and dialogues and talk with random NPC (ie. how do i get there)
Right now? Map > marker > leading by the hand > poup-ups = shit
I miss Torment...



Jack Arclight said:


> I compulsively modify my games to the point  of near expressiveness. My time spent modding, and installing mods for  skyrim, is larger then the time I spend playing it.



My mods for Skyrim alone weighted 25 GB. And only after that it was playable. Seriously, vanilla Skyrim is an overrated shit, so simple and easy that it fits apes, but not humans. Same goes for New Vegas.

Example? Enchanting, 3x 36% reduction of the destruction spells casting costs = gaining mana when casting them = infinite master level destruction spells with only 100 mana onboard. Yes, vanilla skyrim ftw!

Or it can be simply me, a person who enjoys Silent Hunter series and shitton of lists, schedules and parameters in Paradox Interactive productions played on the hardest difficulty possible.

Also, another confession to be made, back from the days when I was still playing WoT. I miss those times sometimes, but I regret wasted time far more. Well, gaining money from playing in proleague wasn't bad but it was nowhere near to having a well-payed real (uhh, ok, semi-real, it's art after all) job


----------



## Kleric (Oct 25, 2014)

Killing Khajiit in Skyrim saddens me.

I enjoy playing Dark Souls. :0


----------



## deeryme (Oct 25, 2014)

I feel horrible whenever I kill Skaarj in UT04 or characters I like. I especially feel so guilty when I have to kill a nice character because the quest requires it 

I get really bad gamer guilt and so all my characters in games such as Oblivion/Mass Effect/Fallout are good characters. Even accidentally stealing something I feel awful! Except for Sims. My Sims are fuuucked up and I enjoy finding ways to kill them, and bring them back to life, only to kill them again. 

I really enjoy playing Viva Pinata, and have picked it back up again.


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 26, 2014)

Way back when I had an snes, I used to bite my controller out of frustration so much that I left teeth marks.

I've played Oblivion and Skyrmm but never beat them because I lost interest and stopped playing.

I have spent hours adjusting my character's look and skill set in games where they gave me way too much to choose from!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 26, 2014)

I have never beaten Sonic the Hedgehog for Sega genesis!
Pshhh that game's hard.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 27, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I have never beaten Sonic the Hedgehog for Sega genesis!
> Pshhh that game's hard.



I almost beat sonic and tails, but i couldn't even get near eggman in the last level.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 27, 2014)

It took an embarrassing amount of years for me to realize that you have to press up and down on the barrels in Sonic 3's Night Carnival Zone. You don't jump on them, oh no. You just press UP and DOWN!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Im a sorry excuse of a pokemon and sonic fan. 

Yes, I have played the pokemon games. No, my battle skills are just not good. 

Im only in it for the aesthetic appeal of pokemon ;-;


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 27, 2014)

in TF2 I installed the fox skin for Scout, and I only took it off because I didn't like the facial expressions.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 27, 2014)

I loathe getting dropped into a matchmaking game already in session during its last few minutes. If I have the lowest score on the team, I feel embarrassed even if it were impossible to score at least a few points due to timing. Sure there was no way of me NOT coming in last in the leaderboard, but the rest of my team doesn't know that.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 27, 2014)

I hate team fortress...especially the fan animations


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I hate team fortress...especially the fan animations



Usually I do too, but I found this gem a few years back and fell in love with it

[video=youtube;9nDtI51ub0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nDtI51ub0I[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 28, 2014)

MOBA games have zero appeal to me


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 28, 2014)

Distorted said:


> It took an embarrassing amount of years for me to realize that you have to press up and down on the barrels in Sonic 3's Night Carnival Zone. You don't jump on them, oh no. You just press UP and DOWN!


Never mind the fact that stage has _water_ in a _electrical based stage._


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 28, 2014)

I use minimize in Pokemon battles and feel no shame doing so.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 28, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> That seems to be a problem with your PC or whatever you are playing skyrim on. Not for me, the animation runs smoothly for me. The 3rd person camera is rather useful in exploration, you can see a little bit over you giving you a slight edge of sight compared to 1st person. Another thing is, i means no one sneaks up on you and gives you a little fright.





Alexxx-Returns said:


> Conversely, I don't see why anyone would use 1st person for anything except when it glitches into 1st person on using Kagrenac's Instant Fortress =P
> 
> I like to be able to see what direction attackers are coming from, so I can figure out where best to move. In 3rd person I feel that I've got a better sight of my surroundings so I can navigate them better (the fight against Zakhriisos (sp) which took me a good hour and excessive use of Atronachs, would've been impossible for me in 3rd person).
> 
> I never thought the animation was clunky, either, but I don't really care about that too much in games.


Clunky was a poor choice of words, the animations were smooth but i always thought that they were a bit...well...shit. That plus the combat felt a lot less involved if the camera was behind the character and i could never enjoy 3rd person because of that, i have the same issue with Bethesda's Fallout games. I can understand wanting the larger field of vision but personally i think the game loses something if you don't play in 1st person.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 29, 2014)

Before i confess this, it's important to know something about me: i spend about 100 dollars A YEAR on gaming. i take my time and milk every game i buy for everything it's worth and i ONLY buy games i KNOW are ones i'll enjoy. i don't take any risks on game purchases and i consider myself a bit of a tight ass when it comes to spending money on entertainment.

So here we go. *inhales*

i wasn't upset in the slightest for paying for MGS:Ground Zeroes!!

i don't care if it turned out to be a $35 demo. i don't care if it took me 3 hours to beat. i don't mind that it didn't reveal anything new or relevant story or plot. i don't care if some people think it was a selfish cash grab by Konami. i would have GLADLY paid $40+ for Ground Zeroes. Since the game launched, i haven't ejected the disc from my PS3 because i still play it. i'm not even a completionist! My average score on any given mission is a B!! i don't think i've had so much fun in a MGS game just fuckin' around with guards and screwing with game mechanics.

i can't wait for Phantom Pain. if tomorrow Kojima announced MGSV was coming out episodically in 10 separate $80 blu-rays, i would happily pay for the privilege of knowing what happens next to Big Boss.


----------



## Sylver (Oct 29, 2014)

I recreated Micheal Jackson in Sims 2 - I spent about an hour getting the nose right.I built him this huge ass mansion with tonnes of crap in there and had him wear crimson-red silky pajamas everywhere. I walled off the toilets and isolated him within his massive mansion, eventually resulting in extreme depression and constantly urinating himself. Eventually, when it became just too much for him and he was within death's grasp I would bring him back, only to do it again. And again. And. AGAIN. He never aged, and couldn't die. Forever trapped in an endless pit of misery and suffering.I can't believe my 14 year old self used to do that...


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 30, 2014)

Before I could buy any games from the Phoenix wright series (which was years ago), I would watch full walkthroughs of it on YouTube, and attempt to "play" it from there.

After buying the games many years later, I did all in my power to forget my previous experience with the series on YouTube (sadly, I wasn't entirely successful).


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 30, 2014)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Before I could buy any games from the Phoenix wright series (which was years ago), I would watch full walkthroughs of it on YouTube, and attempt to "play" it from there.
> 
> After buying the games many years later, I did all in my power to forget my previous experience with the series on YouTube (sadly, I wasn't entirely successful).



I did this for the first few cases in the first game myself


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 5, 2014)

i confess i spent 3 hours unfucking my Skyrim save today. it's at the point now that if i add even the tiniest mod to my list, the whole install bursts into flames and i have to spend my whole day trying to put it out. i spent over 3 hours tweaking and testing to finally play...for 15 minutes.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 5, 2014)

I confess that every 2 years I get an intensely strong urge to play Diablo 2: LoD. I'll go play it near non-stop for about a month or two grinding for pants, become extremely rich by the game economy's standard, and then all at once suddenly get bored and wander away from it. Leaving my account/characters/wealth/friendships I got on there during that period to expire. And then 2 years later I'll do it all again

Its the only game I can't escape from and keep coming back to.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 5, 2014)

In Fallout 1, when I discovered you could click "Ask about" in the dialogue box and type in anything you wanted, I spent several minutes entering profane things that unfortunately yielded no amusing results


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 7, 2014)

I play 'shadow of the colossus' at the end of every year (Big whoop)


----------



## Distorted (Nov 7, 2014)

I saw a vampire in Skyrim tonight and ran the opposite way like a little bitch. I just can't get down with the sickness.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 12, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> I play 'shadow of the colossus' at the end of every year (Big whoop)


SotC is an awesome game. The world needs more like it. Still waiting for Last Guardian.
i replay Earthbound every winter. ...or at least i used to. The last two years i haven't done it. i really need to. Still hoping the Mother4 team keeps their deadline for "winter '14" too.

Confession: The ending to Earthbound makes me tear up every time and Mother3's last 20 minutes had me crying like a bitch. -a blubbering, sobbing, blanket clutching, cocoa sipping, fully grow man-bitch.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Nov 12, 2014)

I only actually own a handful of games, if that. Everything else is just bummed and borrowed off of friends, family, and boyfriends. Who needs to buy a $1,000 gaming laptop or get a steam account when I can let someone else buy it and just use theirs indefinitely? It's really quite frugal. Out of everything, gaming turns out to be the least expensive habits/addictions I have. 

I play Dark Souls I and II, not as rpgs, but as the world's most hardcore dress up simulators. Honestly, I could spend 3 hours just playing with the character creator from II alone. Fashion Souls for life!

I have never played Pokemon in any way, shape, or form and I never will.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2014)

HereKittyKitty said:


> $1,000 gaming *laptop*



why would you do that


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Nov 12, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> why would you do that


Ask my boyfriend.
His life choices. Not mine.
Also, it shouldn't count as a laptop. It's like 30lbs.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 12, 2014)

HereKittyKitty said:


> Ask my boyfriend.
> His life choices. Not mine.
> Also, it shouldn't count as a laptop. It's like 30lbs.



Yeah, that's how "gaming" laptops tend to go.

Specs, battery life, and portability: pick two.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2014)

Also they're generally more expensive than a desktop with the same spec, if I'm not mistaken. And even then a custom-built set is cheaper than _that_.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 12, 2014)

I put a good Â£60-70 into a Digimon MMORPG and regret nothing.

I don't play any more, but I still regret nothing.

That game was THE reason I got a laptop with decent specs on upgrading. And for that, I definitely don't have any regrets because that laptop was so damn good.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 13, 2014)

i want a tiny (netbook-ish) mid-range gaming laptop i can use for Photoshop and old-school emulation. i got an ACTUAL netbook a few years ago that ran Photoshop and Open Canvas pretty well but couldn't run ZSNES well enough to use graphics filters or anti-aliasing. Which is hilarious because i built a laptop of my own out of spare parts in 2000 that could run every game and graphically maxed-out emulator i threw at it but couldn't handle more than the teeniest of vectors in Photoshop. My "crap-top" broke down around 2004 and i only had the Netbook for about 2 weeks.

i wanna play vidja games and draw in my car again! 'twas a short lived fantasy before i realized the laptop was stolen.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 30, 2014)

I bought Villager Spawn Eggs in the Minecraft server that Funky3000 is an OP in. I used them to make an underground village where none of them can ever escape because I also fenced it in. =]


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 30, 2014)

I spent so much time using the console to debug mods, often to turn god mode one to bypass something I broke that I sometimes reflexively cheat when something seems off. Then immediately reload.


----------



## Arec (Dec 5, 2014)

I spent 4-5 years of my life with the WarCraft III:TFT campaigns and map Editor. I used to create crazy custom heroes and abilities without knowing what DotA or a MOBA is and put them in made up scenarios. That game pushed me through most of middle school and high school and I played it on a customized 2002 Pentium 4 which still works fine today.
Now I only play RPGs like Dark Souls 1+2, Diablo 2:LoD, Path of Exile and Skyrim. I always play offline because I've got a bad connection (PoE is online only, I only play it at home where my net is stable, not in the dorm I currently live in). I usually play in a very defensive way with low damage builds, glass cannons are just not my thing unless you can roll frequently out of danger (which I consider as defensive play style). I always choose what seems morally correct, especially in games like BioShock that demand such choices. I can't harm a fly in real life, hardly in a game. I always make 1-2 characters per game that are very dear to me and I kinda secretly love them. And I've used cheats and consoles in almost every game whenever I could, except Dark Souls. I used them until I actually figured out how things get done.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 5, 2014)

I sing "let it go" every time I use Crystal Maiden's Ultimate


----------



## Nusku (Dec 5, 2014)

I rarely play the campaign of games. I know. Im awfull.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 7, 2014)

I hate war/strategy games. I just don't get the attraction. I like to call them "Looking at maps" games.

I think the N64 is really overrated in general.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 12, 2014)

I want to un-play Daggerfall, Torment, Fallout, Iron Throne Baldur's Gate, Grim Fandango, System Shock, Witcher, both Arkham batmans, New Vegas, Gothic, Deus Ex, even Morrowind so I can enjoy their great story and climate once again. Knowing game industry... apart from possible few low budget games that will most probably escape my attention... welll... in the next year there might be Witcher 3 and nothing else. I don't really play games right now, well, I always prefered books over them, but from time to time I really enjoy to sink myself in the fictional world that actually is, at least to some extent interactive. And interesting game with multiplayer? I don't even dare to ask that.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 12, 2014)

i'm an unabashed "nintendo gamer". i owned a ps2 once. any other game that i have ever played that is not nintendo was either thru a friend or on my pc.

everything else i have not experienced for myself.

honestly i think gamer is even a strong word. i play games.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2014)

Whenever I get an egg in a Pokemon game, I feel like I have to drop everything and wait for it to hatch.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2014)

Even though it's been ages since I've played Fire Emblem Awakening, I still say "Gods!" a lot. ...or at least I think it.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 13, 2014)

I've purchased so many games I'll probably never play. And will probably keep doing so. Wallet wiiiide open. Damn you Steam.

As someone pointed out early in the thread, I too do too much Skyrim modding... My Creation Kit playtime is nearly 2x my Skyrim time. Since I'm not a modding genius, most of my time spent modding has been poking at other mods and tweaking them so they're just how I want them, especially in regards to homes. Learning how to do so nearly all by myself was challenging, but fun at the same time.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 13, 2014)

-I've never completed Ocarina of Time despite trying three times on the 64, GCN, and 3DS.
-I've only played and completed Silent Hill 2.  I've never played SH1 or SH3.
 -I collect physical and digital games more than I play them.
-I am 110% bad at RTS games which is unfortunate because I really want to get into the Dawn of War games.
-I love Monster Hunter games but progress incredibly slowly because of the grinding.
-There are a million JRPGs I wish to get into but the time they take to complete unfortunately turn me down from ever starting them.

That should be a good starter for me in this thread.  I will post more as they come to me, haha!


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't play GTA anymore, but when I did, I always enjoyed beating up what was left of the people I killed. >_>


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 16, 2014)

I seriously love metal gear solid 3. Everytime I play that game something new always appears and I get great stuff from it. Today I looked at the cinematics section in the menu and found an unlocked cinematic with Eva only wearing her underwear and snake constantly staring down at her breast. This goes on for a few cinematics til they get to a part that creeper me out. Raikov was in his pants and was being stuffed into the locker as per usual but if you used 1st person mode you would get a close up on his crotch....so....yeah big boss is aparently bi and I am DEFINITELY STRAIGHT. But even so I discover so many other tricks and Easter eggs everytime I play, the game is amazing and is why its my personal favourite game so far to date. You can even find the sorrows skeleton in the virtous mission!


----------



## wyrdette (Dec 16, 2014)

I have never caught my own Shiny in Pokemon.
I once mad a sims character look like a teacher I had showed my friend "look at this hot sim I made"
Im bad at watching other people play games.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 18, 2014)

Full disclosure : i have a Solid Snake for Metal Gear.
So i just finished MGSV:Ground Zeroes on PC and i don't know how to feel about it. On one hand i'm ecstatic we get a PC port that not only runs flawlessly (so far) but also looks miles better on my PC at 30FPS than 60FPS on PS4! -and on the other hand, i've always played MGS on Playstation and well...
...i feel like i'm cheating on my console roots with a much hotter gaming PC.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 18, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Full disclosure : i have a Solid Snake for Metal Gear.
> So i just finished MGSV:Ground Zeroes on PC and i don't know how to feel about it. On one hand i'm ecstatic we get a PC port that not only runs flawlessly (so far) but also looks miles better on my PC at 30FPS than 60FPS on PS4! -and on the other hand, i've always played MGS on Playstation and well...
> ...i feel like i'm cheating on my console roots with a much hotter gaming PC.



You monster :V
Nah its fine i kinda done the same thing, before i really got into the mgs series i played mgs2 which was fun yet slightly confusing. I ended up playing the rest on the hd remake on the xbox360 and i feel the same as you.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 18, 2014)

I blow in my N64 cartridges.

*gasp*


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 18, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Full disclosure : i have a Solid Snake for Metal Gear.
> So i just finished MGSV:Ground Zeroes on PC and i don't know how to feel about it. On one hand i'm ecstatic we get a PC port that not only runs flawlessly (so far) but also looks miles better on my PC at 30FPS than 60FPS on PS4! -and on the other hand, i've always played MGS on Playstation and well...
> ...i feel like i'm cheating on my console roots with a much hotter gaming PC.



Welcome bro to the glorious PC master race. Praise Gaben!


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 19, 2014)

Klonoa might be the cutest video game character... ever. "Wahoo!"







Let me pat those ears!!!!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 19, 2014)

Everyone better at multiplayer games are tryhard nerds, and everyone worse than me are idiotic noobs.

Also I get upset if I'm not at the top3


----------



## MorbidWolf (Dec 19, 2014)

Confession: I think the bestiary is the funniest part of an rpg and get annoyed when its just stats.. I don't want stats! I want a story! RPGs are text heavey spend ten minutes creating a background for a monster seesh..

Confession: I often use Limits Ultimate Attacks Mystic Artes etc just to see the animation never mind what I'm facing I also spam them during boss fights and try to use them at least twice per boss fight.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 19, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> Klonoa might be the cutest video game character... ever. "Wahoo!"
> 
> 
> Let me pat those ears!!!!



You mean was the cutest character ever 





Just kidding. I think namco returned to the original design.. I hope.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 20, 2014)

Phantom Pain might not release simultaneously on PC at the same time consoles release it and that worries and saddens me more than anything. At first i was shitting my pants with glee once i realized the Ground Zeroes PC port was not only perfect but playable on my rig, then my excitement shot up through the roof when i discovered i didn't need a PS4 anymore but now...now i'm just worried sick i'll have to either settle on a PS3 copy or wait -potentially- 6 more months after console release for a PC port.

Confession : i would happily give up every console and game in my library if it meant a guaranteed simultaneous release.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 20, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Phantom Pain might not release simultaneously on PC at the same time consoles release it and that worries and saddens me more than anything. At first i was shitting my pants with glee once i realized the Ground Zeroes PC port was not only perfect but playable on my rig, then my excitement shot up through the roof when i discovered i didn't need a PS4 anymore but now...now i'm just worried sick i'll have to either settle on a PS3 copy or wait -potentially- 6 more months after console release for a PC port.
> 
> Confession : i would happily give up every console and game in my library if it meant a guaranteed simultaneous release.



I don't think you should worry about what console its going to come on, for alk its worth im pretty happy i can play the next game on my current console. The only diffrence i imagine will be graphics so don't worry, keep the damn PS3...it still has some good games on it still and graphics aren't important.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 22, 2014)

I have never played vanilla Oblivion or Skyrim. Only heavily modded, but mostly cosmetic/bug fixes/slight gameplay tweaks, nothing that transforms the games into something entirely different almost... And I haven't played Morrowind period, which is pretty sad, I know.


----------



## Darazu (Dec 23, 2014)

I prob spend way more time making a character then I should. More so on skyrim. Whenever I start a new game I can spend up to an hour or so making sure my character looks just right, even though you can later go and customize it in the ratways :|


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 23, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Kazolas (Dec 23, 2014)

I've beaten... 
Mass Effect 1 about 9-10 times
Mass Effect 2 about 7-8 times
Mass Effect 3 two times (about to be 3 in a few weeks)

I enjoy these games wayyy too much


----------



## Dreythalion (Dec 24, 2014)

I am super smitten with Skies of Arcadia's setting.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

Every time someone plays a game I know how to play and they don't know what they are doing I always get the urge to tell them how to do it right. xD Or if they are failing I have an urge to take the controller and beat that level or whatever for them. I laugh uncontrollably when I'm winning when I play games with people in person. And I sometimes talk to the game like it can hear me or narrate what's going on for no reason.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 26, 2014)

Now that I own a WiiU and a PS4... I intend to treat PSN and Wiiverse the way I did PSN on my PS3 and Steam on my PC.

Stuff it into the background and never ever use it. My Steam is offline for that very purpose. If I want to speak to people, I want to speak with them on my terms.


----------



## Esper Husky (Dec 29, 2014)

PC / Steam Confession -- I only buy a game if it's 75+% off and has Steam Trading Cards. Everything else is Humble Bundles ($1.00) and gifts (thanks!).

PS3 / Console Confession -- I won't play a game if it doesn't have trophies. I skipped out on the first year or two of PS3 games for this fact alone. Mind you, I don't play games [only] for trophies, but I lose all interest when the game doesn't have any. Also noted, pretty much every game released after the first year or two have trophies, so not too relevant. But as an extension of the previous confession... I won't buy a game on PC / Steam if the game is available on consoles and has trophies. Yeah.

3DS / Handheld Confession -- I checked the StreetPass Mii Plaza + Games every day for the first year or so I had the 3DS. Sometimes, twice a day. I pretty much don't bother now, but I only had like maybe two 3DS games for that first year, and didn't start buying any until I lost interest in the StreetPass concepts stuffs things. To stuff in a confession that encompasses pretty much all of the above... I don't like to buy DLC or any download only games or strictly download content. Eventually, I am going to sell or trade these consoles, and not be able to take everything with me. So why bother? Physical or bust (unless it's PC / Steam -- in which case, see above purchasing restrictions). There are other misc factors, but... yeeaaahhhh...

[ And now, for something completely different. ]

If the main character of a game can be renamed, and the player chosen name is never chosen (examples: Shepard from ME, Hawke from DA2), then I always use my real life name. But back in the old days of gaming, ?lol?, if the name slot only allowed four letters, I would use "Mike" or "Alex." I can only think of a couple games that restricted it to THREE letters, but in those rare occasions, I always use "Ace." Does not apply to putting in initials, so... well, initials.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 30, 2014)

MGS related confession :
i actually subscribe to the "Snake is Grey Fox" theory.
Feel free to discuss it, agree, disagree or ask me why but unfortunately i'm in no position to make a long post right now. if you're into Metal Gear, i'd love to dig into it.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 30, 2014)

Digitalpotato said:


> Now that I own a WiiU and a PS4... I intend to treat PSN and Wiiverse the way I did PSN on my PS3 and Steam on my PC.
> 
> Stuff it into the background and never ever use it. My Steam is offline for that very purpose. If I want to speak to people, I want to speak with them on my terms.


But Miiverse is great. Where else can you find quality stuff like this?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> But Miiverse is great. Where else can you find quality stuff like this?


Funny, All I can is really gay shit.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 2, 2015)

I've left some of my games on just so friends think I'm busy playing. As a matter of fact, I usually forget I leave my games on. x:


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 2, 2015)

Gana throw out some heavy hitters here
just my opinion

Thief 2014 was amazing
Assassin's creed: revelations was amazing
Chivalry: medieval warfare > war of the roses and M&B
Far cry 2 was super amazing
i don't like any games mario, pokemon, zelda, smash ect. related. they're waaay overdone.
90% of indie games are meh


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 2, 2015)

Pantheros said:


> Gana throw out some heavy hitters here
> just my opinion
> 
> Thief 2014 was amazing
> ...



The new zelda game for the 3ds was pretty good, gave the series a new perspective that the normal 3d Zelda games couldn't so that freshened the series for me, Mario...yeah i agree, smash also but still enjoyable, i think pokemon definitely needs to take a new direction and go into real time combat like in the anime because the turn based pokemon games are seriously getting boring kinda fast, I'm finding it a lot harder to tolerate grinding in RPGs these days now and i blame the crap dark souls series for that....that load of shit is too much of a time waster. AAaaaannnnndddd perfered far cry 3 more.


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 2, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> AAaaaannnnndddd perfered far cry 3 more.



PFFFFFT , far cry 3 is unquestionably the best game in the entire universe and will stay so for many, many years. (in my opinion anyways).
really hard to not notice i'm a far cry 3 fanboy really.....

but a lot of people said that some mechanics in far cry 2 were stupid. I personaly think they were fantastic and made it an amazing experiece.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 2, 2015)

In GTA V, if I hit a coyote I then drive myself off A cliff. I'm a canine loving Fur, what can I say.
In portal, I once spent half an hour throwing every prop in the room through the Emancipation grid. I don't even know why...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 4, 2015)

Spoiler










Finally got these babies, time to fap to Garth-like dude


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 4, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Finally got these babies, time to fap to Garth-like dude



Good lord....


----------



## Sirjoshd109 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alright here we go there's alot here
1. I love consoles see no point in pc (besides mod support) is no advantage, go ahead kill me
2. As a player who grew up with playstation 2 then played xbox then 360 I despise the xone and laugh whenever it stumbles. Hey they took my dead rising dammit!
3. I LOVE to preorder mostly because I live in a small town away from any decent stores iv'e only been burned twice (fable 3 god that game sucked compared to 2, thief 2014, the plot plus forced in cocky girl character just makes me want to cave my skull in with a brick) also I love having things day one mostly.
4. I pre ordered ground zeroes and I don't feel ripped off at all and the fact that the "rape tape" is making people stop liking mgs is stupid all you really hear is her clothes being ripped off
5. I buy big fancy collectors editions, I have the really expensive gta 5 with the box and all that.
6. I have roms of several pokemon games on my laptop since I no longer own a gameboy and don't feel like spending money buying a 3ds just to play the new ones, I really do want to play x and y though.


----------



## LunaFerir (Jan 5, 2015)

here's a coupleI've never finished a resedint evil game all the way through, and only finished 1 silent hill completly through (that I can remember)
I STILL haven't beat the main quest line(s?) for Skyrim though I've had it about a year
I rarely kill my sims, but I like to make a lot of gay families when I can
I also like to kill just one of the married sims when I marry them
I still haven't beat bioshock or Bioshock infinite (same amount of time I've had them as skyrim) 
I have assassin's creed thre.. and got bored of it quickly
I spend almost 24 hours (sometime that or more) playing games when I don't have to work
and lastly, I had a Level 50 mawile on Pokemon gale ofd darkness, then I made the mistake of letting a friend overwrite my save..... I love mawiles too T~T


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a confession



I use cheats


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 5, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have a confession
> 
> 
> 
> I use cheats



Cheater!


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 5, 2015)

I was staring at Forty-Five's ass while on the job (Socom 4)


----------



## Flavur (Jan 5, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have a confession
> 
> 
> 
> I use cheats




Same. :^)
Also; reported -evil laugh-


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 7, 2015)

i broke my build of Skyrim again...

Why do i keep doing this? i spend 5 days a week looking forward to my weekend so i can slay me some Daedra and then once my time off starts i go and install a mod that bricks the whole damn thing. Gonna spend a good 8 hours so get it working again. *sigh*

By the Nine, Talos guide me...


----------



## Zop (Jan 7, 2015)

I troll COD like a faggot. I will crouch in front of snipers so I am in the way, or I throw smoke grenades to obscure their vision. I go into crowded areas filled with teammates, set the controller sensitivity to max, and spin in circles really fast while continuously firing a machine gun.

I am constantly engineering new ways to make my team miserable. _Just for the lols_.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 8, 2015)

i used to attend LAN parties at a friend's house who had a hacked XBox. Between local games of Unreal Tournament or Battlefield 1942, we'd get play online matches of Halo with cheats. As much as i hate myself now for doing it, we'd use cheats to see wireframes through walls and invulnerability. As they say, "4 teh lols". Back on PCs, we'd also hop into in-progress matches of BF1942 with hacks and screw with teammates, spawn in out-of-place vehicles and troll around just long enough to fuck up a serious hour-long game and log out.


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 9, 2015)

In skyrim, I do everything in my power to hunt down Vigilants of Stendar... don't ask why, I just do.


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 9, 2015)

Speaking of skyrim..the first time i got it and was able to marry someone i did marry Farkus and then lied about it to my friends saying it was a joke..even went so far as to "kill" him to keep it up though of course he can't die but he did disappear from the game for some reason so close enough. And to that end i've never married a woman in that game as i find most women in there to be unattractive.


----------



## shteev (Jan 9, 2015)

I never beat Skyrim. Over 100 hours logged, never beat it


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 9, 2015)

shteev said:


> I never beat Skyrim. Over 100 hours logged, never beat it


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't like PVP at all with rare exceptions.

I only really like PVE/Co-op games. Tough ones, especially.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 9, 2015)

Every time I see someone who likes The Legend of Zelda... I can't help but call Link Zelda just to watch their reaction


----------



## Distorted (Jan 11, 2015)

Whenever I enter a Pokemon Gym, I play a song from another video game that complements that gym. It helps immerse me into the game more.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 11, 2015)

i only played Pokemon Yellow for about 10 hours and i HATED every minute of it. i just kept playing it, waiting for some kind of payoff, hoping some kind of Pokemon high would kick in but, nope, nothing ever tripped for me. The only reason i even tried it was because i liked the manga and the show. i bought a Gameboy Color and a brand new copy of Yellow and never used either longer than those 10 or so hours...


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 14, 2015)

I have over 400 games on steam (mostly due to bundle sites like Humble Bundle, I will never buy a game full price). I probably played only 20-30 of them.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

I never tip the waitress after the restaurant Pokemon battles in X <:


----------



## SirRob (Jan 18, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I never tip the waitress after the restaurant Pokemon battles in X <:


You... monster!!


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 18, 2015)

I have never beaten a single Pokemon game. My attention span evaporates before I ever reach Victory Road.

Closest I got was with Pokemon Red when it first came out. Got the eight badges, focused mostly on collecting, then stopped playing.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

Yea V: I know. I'm going to hell for it. But fuck those wait staff >:C forcing me to battle pokemon with them when maybe I just wanted to eat my damned food.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 20, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 1, 2015)

Since i bought my PS3, i have purchased, played, beaten and sold GTA4 a total if 5 times. Every time i play it, love it, wear it out, stop lovin' it and sell/trade it in only to buy it again about a year later. The cycle continued until GTA5 came out and despite it being such a huge selling point for me, i've never touched the multiplayer.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 1, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> I actually got Omega Ruby on release day and I still haven't finished it. Been on the part right after 7th gym for like a month at least


I haven't even taken on the first Gym.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 1, 2015)

I have the whole Half life collection on steam, and Ive only played Half life 2 and both episodes. For the others, lets plays were my friends.

I played spore and it was pretty cool, even as I was finished with the game after 2 hours.

I have about 50 games and Im only playing 5.

Dont sure if its a confession, but ive played 400 hours garrysmod.

I named myself "Vladimir Pootis" with a picture of a heavy with putins face on it a while ago.

Im selling/trading every card I get on steam. Fck off lvls.

I have all Metal Gear Solid Games from PS1 to PS3, but MGS V: ground zeroes (im waiting for the full game)

THE BIGGEST CONFESSION: Ive only played 10 minutes the last 2 weeks. I was surfing in the internet and modelling the whole time.


----------



## Khyreek (Mar 2, 2015)

I can't enjoy the Pokemon games anymore.  I bought the last 3 games in the series at the times they were released but can't bring myself to play through them : (


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 2, 2015)

I once created an army of undead and daedra on Morrowind, and began what should have been a crusade to extinguish all life in the major cities.

My game file crashed and corrupted itself when I accidentally casted a small fireball at a Golden Saint, causing the daedra and undead to turn on me and each other. I was bummed, so I took an alternative route. I stripped myself of all armor and weapons, raised my running speed to the thousands, and ran around Morrowind, punching every guard I ran into until I had an army after me.

Game crashed again.


----------



## Khyreek (Mar 2, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I once created an army of undead and daedra on Morrowind, and began what should have been a crusade to extinguish all life in the major cities.
> 
> My game file crashed and corrupted itself when I accidentally casted a small fireball at a Golden Saint, causing the daedra and undead to turn on me and each other. I was bummed, so I took an alternative route. I stripped myself of all armor and weapons, raised my running speed to the thousands, and ran around Morrowind, punching every guard I ran into until I had an army after me.
> 
> Game crashed again.



I like you.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 3, 2015)

In Minecraft, I have a tendency to get myself in trouble. Typically, after I build my house in a player-created village and vice versa, I get bored and begin exploring. I help myself to other players' gardens, and I may wreck a noob house or two. On the CraftedMovie server, I was banned for breaking windows. I got away with building a death trap near spawn, raiding gardens, and destroying noob housing, though. On the NerdCubed server, I was almost banned for stealing melons. I also like locking every unlocked door in sight, and I blocked up the small pool at the bottom of a staircase so people would get hurt when dropping down. I also do assisted parkour, where I use cobblestone as an aid to get over fences and gates and climb onto rooftops to raid their gardens. I am not a big griefer, but boy, do I like to fuck with people.


----------

